# Starling 0 Sparrowhawk 1



## MattTheBass (Nov 25, 2011)

Just managed to get the telephoto on the camera before he departed with his prey...


----------



## Dirty Habitz (Jan 27, 2013)

How lucky are you!? Brilliant shot, well done :thumbup:


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Great photo to be able to catch one in action. We have 2 use the garden as a hunting ground. Every day at least twice or three times they hunt round our bird feeders. Actually had one take a chaffinch right off the feeder.

We have a lot of trees both in and around the garden so you never know where they are going to strike from next. Amazing to watch them in action but never been able to get a picture. Great work.!!


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

We've one too, don't see him that often though, perhaps one a week and never managed to get him in a photo.

Found this buzzard feasting on a crow a week or so back in our field. By the time I moved closer to avoid the wire bisecting his head, he flew off.

We also have barn owls, which are beautiful to watch quartering the field at night.


----------

